# Astronomia e condições meteorológicas



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

Para os aficionado  à astronomia, o site MeteoBlue-em fase experimental (o formulario de registo encontra-se no fim dessa da página) oferece além de modelos, mapas, graficos, uma tabela de condições meteorológicas de altitude para qualquer lugar do genero:






_________________________________________________

1.Para obter uma tabela deste tipo basta fazer o  registo, na página: http://my.meteoblue.com/my/
2.Depois fazer login com a password fornecido por mail na mesma página.
3.Clicar em Astronomy Seeing




4. Inserir cidade ou local
.



5. clicar em fazer mapa




6. Uma página com os resultados é aberta automaticamente

No myMap Server é possivel tambem obter meteogramas, mapas, e graficos que podem mostrar as diferenças conforme a longitude/latitude de forma totalmente personalizavel.é um excelente site, um canavete suiço da meteorologia (até poque o site é suiço :-) )


----------

